# Could this be the 'New' BOTP



## SideshowBomber (13 Apr 2007)

So I just got my message and I am off to BOTP 0011E from 07 May - 22 Jun 07.  My question is; does anyone have a reason/idea/RUMINT why it's seven weeks long?  The CFLRS website says to stay tuned for a new BOTP course timetable.  I am however, impatient. Additionally, is anyone else on this board on the same course?

sideshowbomber


----------



## Rowshambow (13 Apr 2007)

Hey I was talking to my BTL clerk yesterday and I might be on that course too, I will find out more on monday! I don't see why I would have to do the whole basic (again)  as being a Reg Force Sgt I think I know how to do drill and take care of my kit! Oh well, I can't wait to be jacked up by some of the people that I taught basic to a few years ago!


----------



## mhawk (13 Apr 2007)

Its probably 7 weeks as, theres an extra week of pre-training for us Civi-U guys. Plus I believe its the old one as the new and old teach have many sections that's quite different to what was taught in the old IAP.  I'm in B009E section, so I guess I'll be seeing u both there.


----------



## DVessey (13 Apr 2007)

Well, if you're interested in idle talk/rumours, here's what was flying around the mega when I did BOTP in 2005:

At that time, the course was 5 weeks, plus an extra 'prep' week for civi U guys.
The rumours that we heard about the course changing mainly involved the taskings - that instead of 'build a double rope bridge' you would be doing something more "CAP-ish" like lead a patrol against an enemy force made up of reservist NCMs.


----------



## Jeff521 (4 May 2007)

Check out this posting. It has a lot of information/speculation about the new BOTP, but a few guys seem to know what they're talking about.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52871.0.html


----------

